# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Tropical Fish Plants

## Kirsty

I just got a plant for my fish tank and im just wondering do i need to take it out of the wee pot that its in?  I forgot to ask in the shop.

Iwas told to put about an inch of gravel around the side of it, and i wasnt sure whether it was to be taken out of the pot or not.   


Thanks In Advance.

----------


## Timo

I dont think it matters to much if you take it out the pot or leave it in it.

----------


## Ian

what plant is it? if its a fern it will need to have its roots out in the water rather than in the gravel. I take mine out of the pot and everything and bury them in the gravel. But be warned your plec may knock them out (their not the most gentle fish  :lol: )

----------


## Kirsty

> what plant is it? if its a fern it will need to have its roots out in the water rather than in the gravel. I take mine out of the pot and everything and bury them in the gravel. But be warned your plec may knock them out (their not the most gentle fish )


 
I took them out of the thing they came in the plants are for tropical tanks,  it was in a terricota pot.  I have since buried them in gravel.  It wasnt the pleco that was knocking the leaves off it was the Zebra fish and the snails, however they are growing back fast and look alot nicer the way they are growing back as they look fresher and healtier.

----------


## Ian

yeah but what plant is it? theres LOADS  of different kinds!

----------


## Kirsty

> yeah but what plant is it? theres LOADS  of different kinds!


 :oops:  I dont know, I cant remember the name of them.  I ment to say that in the last post. it was about 6 weeks ago now.

----------

